# Post anything



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Post your favorite pictures, gif's Youtube's, sayings, anything you want... Post it here... Jokes, favorite of anything...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



Nice... Could be a tongue Twister too... Haha


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

*Have a Happy Thanksgiving Day , to all Americans here today..11/28/19 *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

My Buddies bought me a sign like this when Kelsie was old enough to date...


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)

Try and keep a straight face...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Why You Should Always Read Labels...


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

Ain't that the truth....


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/611082243171882153/


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

Waylon  jennings and Buddy holly as youngsters


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

an early head start ....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

*An elderly man lay dying in his bed. In death’s agony, he suddenly smelled the aroma of his favorite chocolate chip cookies wafting up the stairs. He gathered his remaining strength and lifted himself from the bed. Leaning against the wall, he slowly made his way out of the bedroom, and with even greater effort forced himself down the stairs, gripping the railing with both hands. With labored breath, he leaned against the door-frame, gazing into the kitchen.

Were it not for death’s agony, he would have thought himself already in heaven: there, spread out upon racks on the kitchen table and counters were hundreds of his favorite chocolate chip cookies.

Was it heaven? Or was it one final act of heroic love from his devoted wife, seeing to it that he left this world a happy man? Mustering one great final effort, he threw himself toward the table, landing on his knees in a rumpled posture. His parched lips parted — the wondrous taste of the cookie was already in his mouth, seemingly bringing him back to life.

“Stay out of those,” she said. “They’re for the funeral.”*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 93706


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

The year without St, Patrick's Day celebrations ...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2020)

'Social  Distancing'  symbol   in Mexico ....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

Oooooh I saaaaaayyyyy


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

a rose from my daughters land...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 23, 2020)

Bathtub Mary


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2020)

imagehost


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


I used to have originals of this "comic".


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

*Post anything*

Ok....Anything


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*An Eye for an Eye.....*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

Having trouble getting images to copy..

https://www.myptsd.com/attachments/the_last_great_act_of_defiance-jpg.19683/


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> View attachment 101834Having trouble getting images to copy..
> 
> https://www.myptsd.com/attachments/the_last_great_act_of_defiance-jpg.19683/


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

Lisbon Portugal


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (May 9, 2020)

Well, if anything goes, how about a  definition: Aphonic
it means an inability to speak, one can only whisper words...

There is a book written on one of the threads about a man
whose experiences in Vietnam, on this site,  who was so bogger up by his war experiences, he could only 'sneak up on his words of explanation.
The review of the book stated he could only speak/write in the Aphonic.
I take this to mean his experiences were so horrific that he
does not want to speak them aloud, only whisper.
His book is a device to circumvented speaking aloud his war experiences.  He can whisper from the pages.

You have an opinion on this?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (May 10, 2020)

'Actor's Studio' hosted by James Lipton...Their 250th show with
dozens of clips from years gone by.  Then a new crop of actors, none of which I knew.
At the end of the show he asks the actors, 'What is your  favorite curse word?'  Usually the actors blister the air-he asked this of a young actor I had never seen.
The young man squired, then uttered, 'Dentist.'

He is correct, that is a profane word.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

Capetown S/A  shanty town area...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (May 15, 2020)

Ah, the old Fords, you  really cannot update a pickup, make it
look 'different.'  It is a pickup, it is not supposed to be fancy.
It's for working, not for pretty. (Just like some of us.)


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (May 16, 2020)

post 379, I do not  understand how you can drive that vehicle
on a city street, regardeless of how level it is, there were will
be areas where the frame is going to drag and crink the rocker
panels.
The  55-57 Chevy station wagons-don't remember them.
I cannot imagine how much it cost to restore these vehicles.

Farmers pend thousands restoring old tractors, not for tractor
pull, merely to exhibit and feel the glow of having something old that no one else has ( I think that's the reason-not sure.)

Old vehicles always of interest...


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> post 379, I do not  understand how you can drive that vehicle
> on a city street, regardeless of how level it is, there were will
> be areas where the frame is going to drag and crink the rocker
> panels.
> ...



Have always loved the chevy NOMAD wagons... Hope to have one in my shop one day... Time will tell...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

57 Chevy Nomad Wagon



Love the way the backside window curves around to the back...


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

my 2nd husband had one of these...69 Chevrolet Chevelle SS


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> my 2nd husband had one of these...69 Chevrolet Chevelle SS
> View attachment 104899




Beautiful Car....


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

I get a kick out of some of these, I always say they are still in the wooden crate they came in...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

57 Buick Estate...


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

he said crate...lol


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

i'll keep my business in here. friendlier environment.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

*flips laptop back over* LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

here's my multicolor pic....


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

I just adore nick knacks of porcelain ladies. I will see you later. Have an awesome Sunday!


----------



## jerry old (May 17, 2020)

On the 57 chevys, one word-lust
(and that's from an old ford guy. 66 Mustang still in the running)


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 18, 2020)

Incense Burner


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

~Smirks~ BRB gotta heat something up for dinner.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

*LOL*


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

We have an occasional bobcat in Kansas.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)

I am told there is a cougar in the back of my property, Haven't seen it yet, but have heard LARGE purring...


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 105304


Comicon?


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

2020 ..


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Alicks ~ Empathy


----------



## RubyK (May 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Lovely in pink...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 105364



Awesome, thank you very much!


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Obviously I was bored. Wanted to try out my new toy.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Here's another one...


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I shoulda put Really? on that. LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I shoulda put Really? on that. LOL



So... What is the new toy...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

A meme maker


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Here ya go Mike...LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

The same way my two boys would act, and they had a acre to run on.... Now I only have one... RIP Lennie...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I haven't seen Marg all day either.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

She should be back Friday, and then we have to talk her into staying...


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

We getting Hungry for sum sweets?


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Not sure about that....~wrinkles nose~
Cake maybe!!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Just trying to help your sweet tooth...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I'm having toast with jelly.
Now for the exercise...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Ummm....


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

I'm having a shot of 40 Creek Whiskey mixed with a shot of 40 Creek Whisky Cream...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I saw you like BBT and so do I. It's my favorite!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

We keep this up we could have an entire outfit...LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

OMG! Blast from the way back....


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)

Here's a nicer one...


----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

I put this little snippet of poetry I wrote into this image last night.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 106128


Makes me wish I had a truck. LOL!


----------



## jerry old (May 23, 2020)

post 510
That is one attractive girl


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ieTZZqW


----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Sorry Charlie...some of us can't wear heels. LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)

That's ok too... I can't wear them either... Lol...


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)

Mosquito head X16


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

What the devil are those last two things?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

ewwwwwwww


----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Ok that's it...I'm going girly on ya now.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Going to try this soon... Well in a few minutes....


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

This one for the Ladies...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

Strawberry poison dart frog


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

OMG


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Lots more then 21 days, we need to find a cure for COVID - 19 and get back to the Face-Off... Go Sens Go!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

....     real house,  in Houston, Tx


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Potato Death


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

A holiday that originated  in Galveston, Tx.  ....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

found this while looking for something else.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

holy crap! lol!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

My great grandfather who hung himself.  Long story but very sad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2020)

alphonse mucha


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 113402


wow!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 113273


What is happening here? The royal couple are in bed surrounded by witnesses as in medieval times, but what's with the creature in wolves clothing ...is it going to be cloaked with a royal purple robe? Is that a snake at he foot of the bed with a cat or a mongoose? 

Please RSVP.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> wow!


_*I think I'll just stick with spaghetti!*_


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


Where is he going all hooked to nothing like that? OMG!!!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

Well I heard the nail bar was closed due to Covid 19


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Well I heard the nail bar was closed due to Covid 19


that's my favorite gif. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


Gave you a Assuming no animal was hurt in the making of this video, 'It'is real????


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking again I think it's a dog face on a 'material body'. Think my stupid gene has worked tonight.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

It's a dog mask on FuzzyBuddy!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


It always shut me up when I was whiny at about 3 years of age.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2020)

*I got a kick out of Julio Iglesias and Johnny Carson singing. Johnny was imitating Willie Nelson.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I got a kick out of Julio Iglesias and Johnny Carson singing. Johnny was imitating Willie Nelson.*


OMG, That's hilarious! I've never seen it before, so thanks, Sassy!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

not sure what this is about but it's interesting


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

Best Bathroom Signs...











And finally...


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


>


You look great.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Daredevil ● Chicago, 1949

*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

??


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2020)

.. my picture ran away ..........


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 7, 2020)

“Everyone always wants to know how you can tell when it's true love, and the answer is this:
 "when the pain doesn't fade and the scars don't heal, and it's too damned late.” ―
Jonathan Tropper, The *Book* of *Joe* t


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2020)

Radish Rose's famous Halloween-gory-hand-meatloaf, posted every year in case anyone forgot it!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 18, 2020)

This is a Russian restaurant.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

*You know you're old if they have discontinued your blood type.

Phyllis Diller*​


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

*The reason the golf pro tells you to keep your head down is so you can't see him laughing.

-Phyllis Diller*​


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

*I asked the waiter, 'Is this milk fresh?' He said, 'Lady, three hours ago it was grass.'

-Phyllis Diller*​


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

*The only time I ever enjoyed ironing was the day I accidentally got gin in the steam iron.

-Phyllis Diller*​


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

*We spend the first twelve months of our children's lives teaching them to walk and talk and the next twelve years telling them to sit down and shut up.

-Phyllis Diller*​


----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2020)

Mike: Your on a roll today
incorporated 'Their cornbread ain't done in the middle.'
as my signature...


----------



## RubyK (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2020)

Dolly Parton on Steve Colbert show tonigh-any day now, her botox residue will explode, no more Dolly.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 22, 2020)

been watching a lot of horror movies, cannot get away from them in October
I  the new King Kong, the old King Kong
I'm thinking I could sit down the old King Kong, have a beer, talk


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2020)

Video
Boat one, twenty foot fishing boat with three occupants
Their on the lake fishing, having a good time. with injuries.

Boat two, a large boat  traveling fast, paying no attention to other boats in lake;
he collides with boat one, sending all occupants into the water, 

Insurance man for Boat one viewed video:"We will pay for boat, not, personal injury claims.
Lawyer for boat one:"You do know, all three of my client's are district judges?"
Insurance man, "Three million, not a cent more."


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2020)

TV show of 'Dumb People"

Cop pursue what appears to be drunk driver
Yes, he was drunk, he stopped his pickup to pee,
then got back in pickup and chase resumed.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)

Ad from 1928


----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)

1938 Ad


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)

✌


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

Post 1069, toilets on approval
Mike4, who, i say, who gets the job of cleaning you 'indoor toilet' if you send it back?
Dosen't sound like a top dollar job.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 24, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 135159


for real?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

> We've been told that only 10 people are allowed to meet for Christmas Day, but 30 people for a funeral.
> 
> We will be holding a funeral for our pet Turkey named "Butterball," who will pass away on December 24, 2020
> Refreshments provided. In lieu of flowers, please bring a side dish...


----------



## jerry old (Dec 4, 2020)

"Gunsmoke"
Matt Dillion had been shooting people weekly from 1956-1962, that was his job.
CBS said, Matt, were getting some whispers of complaint about you shooting someone every week; 
you think you could tone it down,  do some drama which does not exclude shooting somebody.
Matthew, said, 'You bet."
Chester quit the series and went off to find dramatic roles; however, he was so typecast he found roles hard to find.
So CBS went out and recruited Burt Reynolds to include some believable romantic episodes, but he was not around long.

Then they obtained Fetus, (The following is fiction: Fetus talked so much that the audiences were happy for Matthew to shoot someone to shut Fetus up.)


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*San Francisco

*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

A joke about a haircut, Ancient Greece, 300-400 AD​
_"Asked by the court barber how he wanted his hair cut, the king replied: "In silence"."_


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Jan 2, 2021)

‘Godfather’ movies-

Spouse liked films like ‘The Godfather’; I think they are deplorable, savage, animalistic and debasing to all human beings.
Over the holidays, since TV fare was limited I watched all three ‘Godfather’ movies.
I really do not understand their attraction. These amoral folk are not entertaining, their savages masquerading as humans.

Now that I’ve got that off my chest, you can tell me why people watch “Naked and Afraid.”


----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)

Do it all the time, honk and wave...LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


If you weren't named what you are, what name would you choose for yourself?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 145949


I love his nose!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 23, 2021)

Cookie art


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147190


*In case you missed the **sculpture work:*
*When you look at this photo...if you also look at the mountain to the right.  In the center of that **mountain is the Crazy Horse carving work in progress.*


----------



## RubyK (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2021)

Blizzard condition have closed Dallas down, looks like a ghost town.
Today is a holiday, so people don't have to go to work.

We lack the equipment to clear the roads, lots of ice...
Electric failure will put a lot of people in jeopardy...

The poor folks that have to go to work tomorrow-hope their smart enough to stay home


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Blizzard condition have closed Dallas down, looks like a ghost town.
> Today is a holiday, so people don't have to go to work.
> 
> We lack the equipment to clear the roads, lots of ice...
> ...



Houston is going thru the very same thing today   ....  Ice storm has shut everything down.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Houston is going thru the very same thing today   ....  Ice storm has shut everything down.


fmdog44 lives in Houston area, he's yet to weight in on how bad it is in his area.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> @fmdog44  lives in Houston area, he's yet to weight in on how bad it is in his area.



Yes,    he lives in my general area of NW Harris Cty.,   but he very well could be dealing with  power outages.   
It's hit and miss all over the place.   Guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Feb 18, 2021)

Our esteemed Senator from Tx, Ted Cruz went to Cancun yesterday-something about his daughters...
The local press raised hell, 'Hey, were freezing to death here while your in Cancun.'  Ted Cruz returned today with multiple excuses
FINK


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 150309


You can say that again because there are so many of them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Feb 22, 2021)

"Secrets of the Royal Servants
Circa 15th century, the Whipping Boy was some poor soul that accompanied a royal when he was a child, if the Royal Child was naughty
he was punished--Not the Royal Child, but the poor wiping  boy.  (Not so weird when you realize American History has a history
of Sin Eaters)

Circa during the Tudor's rule:  A servant assisted the royal in wiping his bottom., just how this was accomplished was not mentioned.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

@mike4lorie  ??


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

The Wedge!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Apr 16, 2021)

Austin, tx 04-15-21, large lighting storm-older couple exits back door to watch: Ooooh lets stand by the swimming pool, yea. 
Now run like spotted -ass ape when huge lighting strike hits close by


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 160736


Pretty sure she is a zombie, where are the eyeballs?
Who's leg is she getting ready to eat?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Apr 23, 2021)

*ALBUQUERQUE, N.M.* - The New Mexico city of Albuquerque has sent an unpaid bill for former President Donald Trump’s reelection campaign to a debt collection agency, officials said.

The $211,175.94 bill stems from a rally held in 2019 by Trump’s reelection campaign in the nearby city of Rio Rancho. According to the Albuquerque Journal, Trump stayed overnight in Albuquerque while in the area for the Sept. 16 rally, forcing the city to shut down city hall and other parts of downtown.

don't know why the chicken crossed the road, but their coming home to roost


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (May 6, 2021)

So much for equality of the sexes

Last night was watching travelog on Japan
Clips on Sumo Wrestlers,  watched the far quiver as they collided.

(Info, a professional Sumo Wrestler has to consume 8000 calories to maintain his weight)

Seems the young ladies in Japan wish to be involved in Sumo Wrestling. 
Sooooo, one of the university is offering coed classes in Sumo.
The ladies are out there attempting to become massively fat, so they too can load up enough fat where they can
quiver and shake the flesh, just like the big boys


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (May 9, 2021)

Yes,   winner of Kentucky Derby taken in for drug testing.

Drugs have been in the animal world for some time;  but they need humans as fronts-it started with a female drug dealer:  "Della the Dealer and a Dog named Blue"Arf, Arf
(Hoyt Axton warned us about this)

Can't seem to help myself-got so involved in reviewing lyrics with song, feel i should share them 

(One thing, the dog's name was changed from Jake to Blue)




It was Della and a dealer and a dog named Jake,
And a cat named Kalamazoo,
Left the city in a pick-up truck.
Gonna make some dreams come true.
Yeah, they rolled out west where the wild sun sets,
And the coyote bays at the moon.
Della and a dealer and a dog named Jake,
And a cat named Kalamazoo.

If that cat could talk, what tales he'd tell,
About Della and the Dealer and the dog as well.
But the cat was cool,
And he never said a mumblin' word.

Down Tucson way there's a small cafe,
Where they play a little cowboy tune.
And the guitar picker was a friend of mine,
By the name of Randy Boone.

Yeah, Randy played her a sweet love song,
And Della got a fire in her eye.
The Dealer had a knife and the dog had a gun,
And the cat had a shot of rye.

If that cat could talk, what tales he'd tell,
About Della and the Dealer and the dog as well.
But the cat was cool,
And he never said a mumblin' word.

Yeah, the Dealer was a killer; he was evil and mean,
And he was jealous of the fire in her eyes.
He snorted his coke through a century note,
And he swore that Boone would die.

And the stage was set when the lights went out,
There was death in Tucson town.
Two shadows ran for the bar back door,
But one stayed on the ground.

If that cat could talk, what tales he'd tell,
About Della and the Dealer and the dog as well.
But the cat was cool,
And he never said a mumblin' word.

If that cat could talk, what tales he'd tell,
About Della and the Dealer and the dog as well.
But the cat was cool,
And he never said a mumblin' word.

Two shadows ran from the bar that night,
And a dog and a cat ran too.
And the tires got hot on the pickup truck,
As down the road they flew.

It was Della and her lover and a dog named Jake,
And a cat named Kalamazoo.
Left Tucson in a pickup truck.
Gonna make some dreams come true.

Yeah, yeah, yeah.

If that cat could talk, what tales he'd tell,
About Della and the Dealer and the dog as well.
But the cat was cool,
And he never said a mumblin' word


----------



## jerry old (May 10, 2021)

So, the man in Houston got the tiger into his home, then he loaded the tiger in his vehicle and drove away.

The man has been located, the tiger is still missing.

CLAUDE KING​
*Hold That Tiger (Tiger Rag) Lyrics*


(Oooh where's that tiger now)
Where's that tiger where's that tiger where's that tiger where's that tiger
Hold that tiger hold that tiger hold that tiger hold that tiger
Hold him choke him kick him pokin'
Where's that tiger where's that tiger where oh where can he be
Low or highbrow they all cry now where can that tiger be


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

Hello​Evanescence​
Playground school bell rings again
Rain clouds come to play again
Has no one told you she's not breathing?
Hello, I'm your mind giving you someone to talk to
Hello

If I smile and don't believe
Soon I know I'll wake from this dream
Don't try to fix me I'm not broken
Hello, I'm the lie living for you so you can hide
Don't cry

Suddenly I know I'm not sleeping
Hello, I'm still here
All that's left of yesterday


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2021)

jerry old said:


> So, the man in Houston got the tiger into his home, then he loaded the tiger in his vehicle and drove away.
> 
> The man has been located, the tiger is still missing.
> 
> ...




@jerry old
India theTiger has been found safe ....  he's getting a new home.   ..

...   will be transported to the Cleveland Amory Black Beauty Ranch in Murchison, Texas. Black Beauty Ranch is also home to the tiger Loki, who was found in an abandoned in a cage in the Houston area two years ago.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/missing-houston-tiger-found-safe/ar-BB1gMdK7


----------



## jerry old (May 16, 2021)

Thanks Bonnie
Can't imagine a tiger running loose in an urban area. 
He has been on the loose since May 11, 21.
I was checking updates on Google- the only information they had was, 'Tiger still missing.'
This was strange: if i lived in Houston, i'd want to know what was being done to locate the tiger.

You cannot keep a tiger in Houston proper, but you can keep a tiger within the county if you purchase $100.000.00
insurance. So,  if the tiger eats you up, your relatives may get the insurance-that does not sound right?


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

I think the guy who said he wasn't the owner ... was the owner!   His wife turned the tiger in to authorities on Saturday night.
Anyway,  the tiger is in good hands now  ...  Black Beauty  Ranch.

That place is not a zoo,  but they do have a guided tour of the area once or twice a month for small groups.


----------



## jerry old (May 17, 2021)

Watched a 6 hour documentary on China, we will never understand their culture.
One family had a picture of 27 generations, they honor those departed-we would be hard pressed to even know
four generations.
China is used to famine, war and other events that disrupt their society.  
They survive, hard times are part of their history.

China provides us with our consumer goods, they also provide much of Europe and the Middle East with consumer goods.
I do not believe we are capable of curtaining trade with China, we have made ourselves too dependent.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Funny names


----------



## jerry old (May 18, 2021)

Liar, Liar
I wonder: what percentage of the commercials or TV are lies or half lies.  
Whatever their pushing they put their spin on it.
The internet is not immune to commercials that are outright lies.

These events certainly make us more cautious; has it reached the point where we believe nothing?
Everything is skewed, everything is viewed with a jaundice eye, 
paranoia is the new normal

I've been driven to watch obscure foreign films on the net, those that have insufficient viewers to merit popups.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2021)

Black Beauty Ranch in  Texas   ..  (post 1326)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Aug 4, 2021)

A man, living in a suburb of Dallas, reported his six foot cobra was missing from his enclosure at 5 P.M. yesterday.
He notified police who came out searched, could not locate cobra...Police issued alert to local hospitals and press.
"A cobra might be missing."

'Might be Missing,' hellfire and damnation, they can't find the cobra
The man had a lic for his snake (legal here in Tx ).

24 hours later, police altered their bulletin: 'Yea, the damn snake is loose; were looking-okay.'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)




----------

